# Can hydraulic fluid be used as power steering fluid?



## Scars2prove-it

...In a 95 Ford F800. If not, what kind of power steering fluid do I put in the brake system that says " use proper power steering fluid"? Does the actual power steering system use the same fluid?


----------



## Crofter

Dont confuse hydraulic brake fluid with common hydraulic oil. One is mineral based the other"Brake Fluid" definitely is not. Just a few drops of mineral oil will ruin all the seals in master cly and wheel cylinders. The hydraulic brake booster is pump driven the same type of system as a power steering pump and can use the same "power steering fluid". Just realize that the hydraulic brake BOOSTER system is separate from the hydrauic BRAKE system.
I"m not telling you to do it but many people inter change between automatic trans fluid and power steering fluid; problem being there is at leat 3 different types of automatic trans fluid. Using hdraulic oil is hardly worth the savings especially when you are talking BRAKES. 
Frank


----------



## Tom Dunlap

Read the owner's manual, ask the dealer or talk to the parts crew at NAPA or equal.

Not using the correct fluid can ruin the hydraulics.

Tom


----------



## Stumper

I concurr that it is important to be careful with your brake system.
To chase a rabbit you kicked up Scars-You can use Hydraulic fluid in a power steering pump. On a leaky one you can use 30wt motor oil very effectively-cheap and slows the rate of loss.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Did you guys ever change a power steering pump? The one on my car is making a bunch of racket. Is it easy?


----------



## John Ellison

I think you could do it easy, the main obstacle is you have to have a pulley puller. Some parts stores will loan or rent.
John


----------



## Pacific

If you have hydroboost brakes where the booster for the brakes is hydraulic that runs off of the PS pump you should use ATF don't use standard hydraulic oil. You don't want to screw up the hydroboost booster if you do your looking at big money to replace it.


----------

